# Need a traceable leg band for adult bird



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking for a metal leg ID band for an adult pigeon.Want it to be traced back to me.Where can I get one ??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

prophecy said:


> Looking for a metal leg ID band for an adult pigeon.Want it to be traced back to me.Where can I get one ??


you may want to try this site, would have to guess at the right size though as pigeons are not listed.

http://www.afabirds.org/AFA_Store/leg_bands_open.shtml


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You can order Snap-on -name & address bands from several pigeon supply places.

Check with them


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The metal bands for poultry that you can crimp on their legs, do they make those to where the store can keep track of who bought which numbers? I've never paid much attention to them. Not even sure if they come small enough. But it would be convenient. Rather than ordering snap on bands and then stickers for them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> you may want to try this site, would have to guess at the right size though as pigeons are not listed.
> 
> http://www.afabirds.org/AFA_Store/leg_bands_open.shtml


I think these are like the bands I was referring to. I believe the 3/8 bands are closest to 8mm pigeon bands.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I think these are like the bands I was referring to. I believe the 3/8 bands are closest to 8mm pigeon bands.


yes these types are the only ones that can be traced, but one would have to join the assoc, and buy the band from them to beable to be traced, one can buy any snap on from pigeon supply, but those are not traceable, unless you put information on it like phone# and or address, but they have a minimum order so that would not work for one bird.. I would say buy the plain snap ons with the sticker and put your info on it if you only have one bird... I would not be letting one lone bird out..but they do get out sometimes on mistake.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

SIEGEL, FOYS sell traceable leg bands, but it will take a while and you can only put it in a young bird 5 to 7 days old. I used to use snap onn bands then I print my phone numbers on a label maker, and they do last I still have birds from 2007 that has my old phone numbers in it. Hope this help.


----------

